# Dog & Deer: Best friends forever (and other odd animal BFF's)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just had to share this. Seen this story on global news a few minutes ago and thought it was a cute story. Apparently The owner of the dog found an abandon deer on her property, nursed it back to health and you have to see the interaction between it and the dog , just frikkin' adorable. It is not confined in any way and comes and goes as it wants. Can probably see the story on global news again later or find it on their site if your interested in more of it.Hope you enjoy.

*this is a vid with pix*




*this is an actual video*




*
the link to her Youtube page for more vids:*
isobelspringett's Channel - YouTube


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

That's so adorable! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty damn cool John!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought so too Chris , I started clicking the related videos that show up at the end and was absolutely amazed at some of the different species that interact the same way as these guys do. Here's a few others, of the thousands out there, that I found really cool as well.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, some crazy videos there. Insane how well they get along, especially that annoying swan!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol the duck looked pretty annoying for sure lol there are some funny comments on that videos page lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice vids Saw one a while back of a crow that adopted a kitten. Way cool.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Storm! I found that vid and added it with some new ones 
So PBS has a series called "Nature" that Im sure many have heard of. Last nights episode was "Animal odd couples" which looks at and discusses these odd relationships. Was a very good program and unfortunately I am unable to find a download for it that I could upload for here. Maybe soon I will but until then if you'd like to see it , it is on today at 12pm, then again Sat at 4am. It is on the PBS network and the channels are KCTS (27 on Shaw) and PBSHD (204 on shaw). It airs at the same time on both channels. Just thought I'd post the info for those who like these stories


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This kind of stuff makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :bigsmile: Great thread; thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I think it does that to everyone.....if you watch the Nature show I mentioned, prepare for a watery eye on one of the stories. 
Looking up more to add, so make sure to check back:bigsmile:


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> So PBS has a series called "Nature" that Im sure many have heard of. Last nights episode was "Animal odd couples" which looks at and discusses these odd relationships. Was a very good program and unfortunately I am unable to find a download for it that I could upload for here. Maybe soon I will but until then if you'd like to see it , it is on today at 12pm, then again Sat at 4am. It is on the PBS network and the channels are KCTS (27 on Shaw) and PBSHD (204 on shaw). It airs at the same time on both channels. Just thought I'd post the info for those who like these stories


I saw it last night. Definite must see.
I wish there were more episodes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed! Guess you know what I mean about the watery eye part then eh lol didn't affect me though I was a lil sad , but surely affected the person who was watching it with me lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

figure since I am reviving this , might as well post a few more vids:


























a couple out of the ordinary ones


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting videos!

Now it would be nice if the leaders of nations would engage in a group hug.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I absolutely love these stories. They take me back> As a kid I had a friend whose Dog adopted a young Fox, and a friend who saved and adopted a young skunk when she was younger.


----------

